# jd 216



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked this up today for $150. It's a 216 that's complete, but needs a battery & new front tires. Ag tires on the rear hold air. Brought it home, got it running, cleaned out the gas tank, replaced the fuel line, got rained out before I could get it back together. Seat is not torn.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice score there.:thumbsup:​


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. Bought a new battery for it today, 525 cca. May have to invest in a new deck belt & some John Deere green paint to spruce it up a bit. BTW, it's got a 3 point hitch the back & a mount on the front for a ball. She was used to move a boat trailer around.

I do have the side covers as well. The owner's son wasn't sure if they had them, but I persisted & he took a look. There they were, right along the inside wall of the shed.

Tomorrow after work, I'll hook up the new battery & fire her up again. May have to clean out the carb. Then I'll put the fender pan/seat back on.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice find. Wish I had something like that!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

She's available...for the right price!


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. I was just admiring that beauties presents.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I like them, too. Wish I had a Cub LoBoy!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Nice looking tractor! I would go green for a deal like that!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Does anyone know a good place to buy JD parts? I'm having a hard time finding the correct part number for the deck drive belt. It's got the 46" deck (H047H). I get conflicting info from a couple of websites. Also need 3 blades...


BTW, it has a sleeve hitch on the back, not a 3 point.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

The best place to get 'em-from the source...just put in your model number...

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt


----------

